# Touareg steering column replacement



## fredsyl (Aug 21, 2008)

I have replace steering column on 3.2 VR6 2004 Touareg with sized u joint on steering column,







, when job finished immobilizer actived was displayed in cluster, the only electrical connector i have disconnect is the N360 steering column lock solenoid.... how to unlock the car???







When i turn ignition key only immobilizer avtived displayed, no power except interior light, only 05 access start and 25 immo accessible, only 1 trouble code in 25 key1 low signal??? can anyone help me???


----------

